# Kohatu as a Single Hop



## DeGarre (16/1/14)

I did a quick search and couple of members said bland. I was planning making a single hop pale ale with Kohatu. It's a brewed to order jobbie and the specs were given: below 5%, no upfront bitterness, only flavour and aroma = tropical fruit bowl, golden colour.

So I was thinking a Kohatu hop burst, start with 20 minutes and proceed towards longish hop stand at boil-off, getting around 25 ibus and hopefully loads of tropical fruitiness.

Do I have the right hop? I also have Gem and some Jade I could use. I'd like to have mango etc and some piney resin wouldn't hurt.

Cheers!


----------



## waggastew (16/1/14)

I tend to get more green melon/lime out of Kohatu. It can contribute to the tropical fruit thing but maybe use some Galaxy (passionfruit), Amarillo (mango/tropical fruit) or even Citra (citrus) as well.

No personal experience with Gem or Jade but their profiles on CraftB seem to be more herbal?


----------



## Yob (16/1/14)

I quite like kohatu with some pine, Chinook, simcoe (a light touch), not sure about as a single hop though

ed: recently brewed a KPA with Sticklebract for the Pine addition, really looking forward to it :icon_drool2:


----------



## Gigantorus (28/11/14)

Used 100grams of kohatu in a 23 Litre ale batch and the flavour and aroma was quite good when I was bottling it. But 2 weeks in the bottle the aroma and flavour is nowhere to be seen. Definitely agree that it needs a partnering hop.

Cheers,

Pete


----------

